# need input on my future layout



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

well im starting on a layout. and im gonna be using all brass atlas track. 
i have been messing with layout designs and i think i finally got one i like.
im looking for any input on form and function.. willing to take any suggestions.. im really a noob so help me out.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Your layout design is very close to my layout and I can tell you the biggest problem I had was my turns weren't big enough. I was able to get most my turns to 19-20"'s but that wasn't enough for the Dash 8's and SD-60-70's I wanted to run. So, with that being said, since you didn't include dimensions, I'd say make sure your turns can support the type of engine you wish to run. Just to start lol...


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

*. what do you like in your layout?
*. how are you going to run it? (haul what and where). what is the purpose of double crossover in the middle and the top?
*. what equipment are you going to run? are you sure your big boy steamer or sd70mac will fit on the tiny turntable?
*. what is the purpose of the yard on the bottom? is the track that will hold 1-2 cars usefull?
*. do you have access to all 4 sides? if not you will have troubles reaching. 



its up to you of course, but with that much track i shiver at the thought of effort that will be required to keep the brass clean enough to run trains. throw the brass away (or give it to the kid next door)


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks for all the input.


tankist said:


> *. what do you like in your layout?
> size and multiple routes
> *. how are you going to run it? (haul what and where). what is the purpose of double crossover in the middle and the top?
> im not too sure of load yet. mainly box cars and ore.
> ...


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i guess i should have started with saying everything i say is my personal opinion. if you like what you see, by all means build it as you like 
but you asked for input so here it is.



access holes are good, marking them on your diagram would have eliminated that question.

your load will determine your layout. think of good's origins and destinations - these can dictate certain changes in shape.

yard, i was referring not only to short spur (engine stab perhaps), but to 3 shortest of them, no more then 2 cars can be stored there to clear the switches. it can be used for storage but you said you want the yard to make trains. in this caseyour yard is missing runaround, yard lead and AD (arrival/departure) track. i would either relocate the yard or at least sacrifice inner around routes for lead track. it is not easy task to incorporate functional yard in such small space, 

crossovers. notice how the top one creates S-curve. you want to avoid these at all costs. consider putting left one first so the diverging route continues the curve. things will look much better.

could you explain operation of the 4 track section in the middle? it does not look very prototypical (not sure if you going for that) and to be frank looks bothering to me. what industries you put in there? IMHO, rework needed.

as for using brass, well, its your choice as well, i just wonder if you ever tried and do realize how things going to run on it. layout of size such as your plan is, not going to be trivial task to keep up 2-3 or 10 cleaning cars. i see this being constant source of frustration. i can understand being tight on funds though.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

as followup, 
i don't normally suggest buying MRR books, but i will highly recomment this one:
Track Planning for Realistic Operation

they don't give ready solutions for the most part, but rather explain how real railroads lay their track and how these elements can be implemented within our size limitations. they have section on yards as well. highly recommended,


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

thank you for your input. ill pick that book up asap!. im not going for serious prototypical operation but the more true to life the better. i really need to get my tables built and experiment.
i really want to have 1 maybe 2 really long mains and a nice yard. and some factory or loading dock in there. maybe some intermodal operations.

*edit
book is on its way and a new layout is on my drawing board. thx for input!.


----------

